# windshield washer fluid tank filter



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi..

tonight when refilling the huge windshield washer fluid tank..the screen filter that sits by the opening fell inside the tank!!!!

has this happened to anyone else? this is going to be a PITA to get it back out. 

BTW i have the older style washer fluid tank(tank is molded in one piece, no black cover on the top half of the tank).


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

picture of the tank...


----------



## junglee (May 6, 2002)

*Use Chopsticks damn it*

DUDE,....
Sorry to hear that......anyways why don't you harness your chopstick skills and think of it as a sushi roll and pull it out...

Viva La Mystery Machine....


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Use Chopsticks damn it*



junglee said:


> *DUDE,....
> Sorry to hear that......anyways why don't you harness your chopstick skills and think of it as a sushi roll and pull it out...
> 
> Viva La Mystery Machine.... *


How about an unfolded wire coat hanger from the cleaners and a wad of chewing gum? Might be a little messy at first, but should clean up fairly easy off the plastic.


----------



## e46shift (Oct 12, 2002)

i dont think i have a filter:dunno:


----------



## fkafka (Mar 12, 2002)

ChrisTO said:


> *...the screen filter that sits by the opening fell inside the tank!!!!
> *


Is the screen metal or plastic? Perhaps you could use one of those flexible magnet-on-a-stick things to snag it.


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

wow...no one else had this problem? 

well using the powers of my heritage...the chopsticks came to the rescue and i was successful at pulling the filter/screen from the depths of the deep 5.3L tank. 

the screen/filter is plastic and just sits on top of the tank opening. it doesn't appear to have cracked or broken off prematurely. guess it's poor design. i noticed on MY 2002 they changed the top of the tank...it now has a hard black plastic cover. it strengthens the tank making it easier to snap the cover back on.


----------

